# My NEW Lowe Fishing Machine 175DC almost SANK on first trial run!!!! (Yikes)



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Drove all the way to Cabelas in Hammond, Indiana on friday to pick up my new 2008 Lowe FM175DC with 90 Optimax at a wonderful price. It looked good in driveway! Took family for test run at West Branch yesterday afternoon and it apparently leaks since my wife was in 4" of water in back of boat after an hour when I throttled up to TRY to plane. Ran bilge for 20 minutes as I limped back to boat launch. Plug was in properly, so I assume it's a fitting or hose on the double lievelwell system. It obviously rained on my parade.

As for Cabelas service, I called the boat dept. manager promptly this morning that the incident could have been a catastrophy for family. The dept. manager and his repair technician are driving from Indiana to my house on Wednesday to repair the leak, test on nearby lake, and if necessary, take back to Indiana and return it to me fixed. I'm encouraged by what I hear because I am obviously a bit upset with ISO 9000 quality certified Lowe Boat Inc. at this moment, but reserve final opinion when all is made right. Wonder if they leak test or have the customers figure it out?

I'll provide update for anyone interested in Cabelas or Lowe boats from a service perspective.

My wife keeps saying "take deep breaths, take deep breaths".


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree if there are no apparant cracks or holes in the hull a loose livewell hose is likely the culprit. I have a very nervous habit of always flipping on the bilge after I launch my boat. Some kid me about it, but it will tell you very quickly if you have a hull problem before it becomes a bigger problem. As for the livewell I never leave it on automatic, as any blockage could quickly swamp your boat without you knowing. I've seen it happen several times on many different lakes. It just happens...

Sorry to hear about the bad first run. Look on the bright side, if this is the worst you ever experience you're living a charmed life!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

do some searching on your own , and your right most likly a simple thing gone bad . clamp missed etc . I have a 16ft lowe [was my buddies . ] runs great nice rigs . great service [so far] ] some of these 50k rigs don;t get a rep that fast. let us know the out come .


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's probably a very simple fix, check all the plumbing for solid connections. You weren't running the livewell on manual for a long time by any chance? A tip on lowe livewells, don't leave the pump on manual for long periods, the livewell will overflow into the hull. The overflow tube can't keep up with the flow. Use manual to fill the livewell then flip it to automatic so it will kick on and off on a timed cycle. I would try to troubleshoot the problem yourself, it's a good way to learn about the plumbing system.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm encouraged by what I hear because I am obviously a bit upset with ISO 9000 quality certified Lowe Boat Inc. at this moment,


ISO certification means nothing more than keeping good records. It doesn't stop a company from doing something wrong. It just ensures they do the wrong thing CONSISTANTLY.

That stinks. I would not be happy.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I never turned the livewell on. It was on my list of things to check on the shakedown cruise, but I (we) shaken up too soon. I'll leave the checking and fixing to Cabelas as they owe me a boat that floats and I'm confident they will fix me up soon.

*Recommendation to others: give your new or used rig a shakedown check on some water before venturing far from shore or in rough water! It could have been much worse if I was 5 miles from shore on Erie in 3 foot chop.*

Good point on the ISO 9000 Lewzer, but it infers a "quality product" to most people that are not involved with manufacturing and testing quality standards. I understand quality programs! If my company's products ever leak, I inderstand that hundreds of Navy sailors' lives would be at stake.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Do yourself a favor, and install, or have installed, an automatic bilge pump. As the name implies, they turn on automatically when the water level in the bilge gets to a certain point, which causes a float to activate the pump.

All newly manufactured boats should come with them, in my opinion.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Het, that is a great idea. I was just discussing that with Seaturd, who also just bought a new boat. Would you simply replace the original bilge or add it and have a backup?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If you mainly fish inland lakes, you'd be fine with replacing the original with the automatic.

If you are going to use the rig as an Erie boat, I'd probably have one added along with the original.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Get a sixer of that Labatt 50 cold and I'll be over with my vast boat electrical...errr plumbing knowledge. Hopefully the dealer boys get it fixed easily for you and i think they should sweeten the deal with a $500 gift certificate to Cabelas....


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

First sorry to hear about your first trip out That su...

Second THANKS for sharing it Got me thinking about things.. Been boat fishing for 30yrs (inland lakes) and never thought of that (plugged or clamp)happening

Third Thanks Hetfieldinn.... I'll be looking to buy a automatic pump today..

Forth Its way cool they are personally coming down to check out your boat. They could have said take it to the local dealer and let them know whats wrong. Nice to hear someone stepping up to the plate instead of passing the buck. I AGREE they owe you a little more than trip down. Keep us posted


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

ohiojmj said:


> Thanks Het, that is a great idea. I was just discussing that with Seaturd, who also just bought a new boat. Would you simply replace the original bilge or add it and have a backup?


Considering this is a new boat and therefore a new bilge pump.... If you are going to be using it mainly on inland lakes, you might be able to just add a float switch to the existing pump. I would reccomend replacing the switch with one that will let you run on auto or manual though. Floats on a bilge are nice but if it gets jambed with leaves or a stick you will definitely want a switch to bypass it if its needed!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's wednesday, what's the word? Can you tell me what kind of deal you got on the package? I may have to talk to Cabelas, looks like they have some 07's 175's in Dundee to move.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The Hammond, Indiana Cabelas boat dept. manager and technician came yesterday morning and quickly/professionally fixed a loose fitting on my rear livewell. it took an hour and a half to get to the fitting, fix, check every fitting on both livewells, test with city water pressure and plugs, and reassemble.

My package deal: new 2008 FM175DC (walk through windshield) with 90 hp Mercury Optimax, plus these options: swim platform, am/fm/cd/mp3 player with speakers, Cabelas duo-bank onboard charger. Total out the door price with 7&#37; Indiana tax (no Ohio tax required to title it) was about $19.5k. See quote below. Notice the zero charge for shipping and options as they wanted to move this boat apparently. The standard FM175DC with classic Merc 90 ELPTO was $18.5K out the door with shipping and no options. I thought I picked up a pretty good deal getting better motor and 3 options for $1k more. My bottom line prices took rewards points spending money into account. Hope this helps. My quotes from Dundee were no as good, so good luck and hope my info gives you leverage! I can recommend the Hammond store since theire service was prompt and professional! It was 332 miles from Fairlawn.


Model:	FM-175 DC	
Motor:	90 OPTIMAX	
Trailer:	LOWE	
PREVIOUS	$19,886.00 

Boat, Motor and Trailer Selling Price	$18,495.00	
Options	$0.00	
Subtotal	$18,495.00	
Trade-in	$0.00	
Subtotal	$18,495.00	
Freight	INCLUDEDED	
labor charges	$0.00	
$0.00	
Subtotal	$18,495.00	
Tax	$1,294.65	
Legal	$65.00	
Total $19,854.65	
REWARDS POINTS	$369.90	



Standard FM175DC with 90 ELPTO
Boat, Motor and Trailer Selling Price	$16,786.00
Options	$0.00
Subtotal	$16,786.00
Trade-in	$0.00
Subtotal	$16,786.00
Freight	$775.00
labor charges	$0.00
$0.00
Subtotal	$17,561.00
Tax	$1,229.27
Legal	$65.00
Total $18,855.27
REWARDS POINTS	$351.22




supercanoe said:


> It's wednesday, what's the word? Can you tell me what kind of deal you got on the package? I may have to talk to Cabelas, looks like they have some 07's 175's in Dundee to move.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Have fun with your new boat.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my lowe almost sank once too. i went out a mile and started perch fishing and 10 minutes late my feet were getting wet. it was my bilge pump flange had broken and was letting water in . you most likely have a simple plumbing leak.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> my lowe almost sank once too. i went out a mile and started perch fishing and 10 minutes late my feet were getting wet. it was my bilge pump flange had broken and was letting water in . you most likely have a simple plumbing leak.


Being a belts and suspenders type person, I will only be happy after I put an extra boat drain plug (for livewell drain) and 5/8" plug (for livewell intake) in the boat, permanently with my basic onboard tools, fuses, etc. I was so bent out of shape by a leaking new boat, i never thought more than to just check the drain plug which I knew was tight. Amazing how one's mind can go blank in a tizzy.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry to here about your near sinking.But good to here that they(the dealer)took care of you.I bought my Taho from BPS in Cincinnati Ohio and had problems with the 115opti max motor from the get go. After pulling it overone thousand miles to three different dealers in 18 mo and the motor shutting down in 3-5 footers on Lake St. Clair.It got a 150efi from Merc. that has not missed a lick in four years.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My second voyage went well with all equipment checking out! Cabelas prompt and professional service (they drove 340 miles to my house from Hammond Indiana) was impressive.

Amazing how the boat planes out better without a 1000# of water under the floor! I like the performance of the Optimax so far. It's much quieter than my carb'ed 40 hp Merc. Other than the early break in period, I've seen no smoke (a little smell though), it's very responsive to the throttle, idles smooth, and uses little gas (so far during 4 hours or so of running, I'm on 7/8 of my 27 gal tank).


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

so, what caused the leak?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> so, what caused the leak?


A hose got loose at a fitting. It's a quick connection with a o-ring and a nylon ring that secures the clips on the fitting from coming loose. The nylon retaining ring was defective. The Cabelas boat dept. manager said that would likely be the culprit as he discussed my boat leak with the factory boys.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

A note about bilge pumps....there are two types of automatic bilge pumps. One type uses a float, which is nothing more than a switch that comes on when the float is in water. The other type actually cycles the pump on for a few seconds every so many minutes and if there is no resistance (from water) it turns itself back off. 

I would personally never have the non-float type. The whole time it's on, it's draining your battery a little at a time. Easy to forget that you left it on as well. 

On a small boat (not used on big water) I would put an external float switch inline with a dash switch. Then I would run a second switch, power supply line and fuse to the same pump. You can thus either be completely off, on automatic or on full time. That way you are not relying entirely on that float switch. 

On a bigger boat (or anything on Erie), I would have two pumps. One with a float (internal or external) and one manual (wired and plumbed completely separate from each other). Not to mention a foot or hand operated pump in a locker someplace...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Saildog, thanks for the clarification on the automatic bilges. A float switch type is what i assumed all along and will get.

P.S. No more probelms with my boat after several break-in strolls. Time to hit Erie after I get some things wired and bolted to the shiny new rig.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

ohiojmj,
I have an Optimax 90 (2007) on my 17' Alumacraft and am very happy with it. It runs quiet and uses very little gas. I've never been very big on Mercury's but I am very pleased so far. Good Luck with your new, re-vamped boat.
thebige22


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's an electric switch that has two contacts within the body of the switch. No float and nothing happens until the water rises high enough to bridge the gap between the two contacts. Then the switch closes and the bilge pump kicks on. It must be water- not oil or any other fluid. This switch installs in the bilge at whatever water line you want but mine's mounted on the bottom of the bilge. about 3/4" of water has to accumulate in the bilge before it kicks on and then the pump runs for about 30 seconds to pump the level down. Much less than that and the pump loses prime anyway so it works for me. Unless I take a couple waves over the splashwell or it rains like crazy, mine rarely comes on. I do have a manual switch on my dash if I want to run the pump myself but I rarely have to mess with it. 

It doesn't run your battery down, it does get jammed by debris and there's nothing to wear out on the thing. That gets my vote. 

UFM82


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the bilge ideas. Right now I'm drilling for rod holders and VHF radio!


----------

